# Lumber as a rebar chair?



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

I noticed a mason's assistant used four large pieces of 2x12 lumber to support the number 6 rebar in a 5'x5' concrete pad that will support a column in the basement. I don't really like this idea because I'm concerned the wood might compress or rot. 

Also, the slab isn't poured, and these guys are proposing pouring the column pads underneath the vapor barrier. Problem?

One final concern. The mesh appears to be something like 14 gauge wire. Don't I need something like a 10 gauge in the slab?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

What do your questions have to do with DIY?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have a design for the pad, then of course you need to review the plans and specifications for the design to insure that the contractor is following the plans. As to the wire, I am confused by your post. You indicate that the contractor placed heavy lumber to support the #6 rebar, but later you indicate you are concerned that the wire mesh is the wrong size. Is the plan to use wire mesh for the slab, and #6 bars for the pad? Again, you need to review the plans and specifications for the slab to make sure the contractor is following the plans. If you do not have plans and/or specs, you may want to discuss the project with the building inspector to see what the minimum requirements of your local building code are.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

+1 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

But no, you don't use lumber for rebar chairs..... however, they may not intend those to be perment.... often just used while tying rebar up.... then a precast little chair,broken cmu, or even a clean small rock..... in some pours.... height of bar in the pad/slab is an eng spec.


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a design for the pad, but it doesn't specify how the rebar should be suspended. I just wanted to know if using big block of lumber in a pad is standard practice.

The mesh is for the slab. 10/10 was specified.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

No way is the use of any lumber standard practice for supporting rebar.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

benjamincall said:


> I have a design for the pad, but it doesn't specify how the rebar should be suspended. I just wanted to know if using big block of lumber in a pad is standard practice.
> 
> The mesh is for the slab. 10/10 was specified.


 

This is how rebar should be suspended, never by lumber but some use plastic.


http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/b...PPWZsfzsXEDVy6uM-ychXxoC_szw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

benjamincall said:


> I noticed a mason's assistant used four large pieces of 2x12 lumber to support the number 6 rebar in a 5'x5' concrete pad that will support a column in the basement. I don't really like this idea because I'm concerned the wood might compress or rot.
> 
> As mentioned above, it could just be for convenience when tieing them together, or to keep them out of the ground/mud/water. But, NO, wood is not an acceptable chair when it becomes time to pour. They'd be better off with nothing supporting them than wood.
> 
> ...


In a basement, you really shouldn't need anything. Personally, I see it specc'd ocaisonally on plans, but i don't care to use it, as while you place it , it's near impossible to not compromise the vapor barrier with a ton of puntures. I can't say I've ever seen anything smaller than 6x6 x 10/10 mesh either though. It should be right around 1/8" diameter.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

wood for ' chairs ' to support rebar/mesh ? :laughing: that's funny,,, who's the genius who thought that up ?  lsiten to the other guyz :thumbsup:

irc


----------

